# New local clothing company!



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok so a couple buddies of mine have started a brand new clothing company called Bay N Bayou Outfitters. It is a company based right here in Mobile, AL. They have just opened up their website for orders on their first t-shirt! It is an awesome t-shirt and comes in longsleeves/shortsleeves as well as 5 or 6 different colors. They average about $20 which is very cheap for an outfitter's t-shirt. They will add a new shirt every couple of weeks so remember to check back! Here is a picture of the shirt. Be sure to check out all the colors on their website, as well as details on a brand new collegiate inshore championship for next year!

www.baynbayou.com


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Cool start. Look forward to seeing what else they do. Are they going to be in any stores yet?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

rfh21 said:


> Cool start. Look forward to seeing what else they do. Are they going to be in any stores yet?


Not currently, they just got their first order of shirts in, but they are working on it.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I like the local products like that. Guy Harvey and the like are overdone. Good luck to them and I'll certainly be supporting them and I'll pass it along to my fellow fisherman who aren't on here.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

rfh21 said:


> I like the local products like that. Guy Harvey and the like are overdone. Good luck to them and I'll certainly be supporting them and I'll pass it along to my fellow fisherman who aren't on here.


I refuse to wear Guy Harvey and Salt Life products. They are way overdone like you said and people that couldn't care less about fishing wear them. There is just something about a local shirt that means so much more! They will greatly appreciate your business.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Amen sir! Salt Life is the Affliction of fishing. Doucher written all over it.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

rfh21 said:


> Amen sir! Salt Life is the Affliction of fishing. Doucher written all over it.


Hahahahaha I have made that comparison many times!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah it makes me mad when people wear it when they havent fished a day in their life. Once they get some more shirts ill lrobably order some. I will probably order some of the shirts fire228 has been showing.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Too bad Salt Life doesnt make a cologne -- then you could smell like a douchebag too!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have to ask, are they quality shirts? It looks thin, you can see the tag through the shirt and for twenty bucks that is steep. Just because you can come up with a design and have one of the million cheap internet mail order t-shirt companies print it up, doesnt mean its an outfitter tee. 

I hope they do well but twenty dollars can buy a nice quality shirt.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> I have to ask, are they quality shirts? It looks thin, you can see the tag through the shirt and for twenty bucks that is steep. Just because you can come up with a design and have one of the million cheap internet mail order t-shirt companies print it up, doesnt mean its an outfitter tee.
> 
> I hope they do well but twenty dollars can buy a nice quality shirt.


I dont know where your shopping, but you want get anything quality for twenty bucks around this area. Heck all the shirts you see now are thin. A Underarmour shirt will run anywhere from 30 bucks up to 60 and it is thin as they get.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah not sure where you're getting quality logo tshirts for $20 haha. He said that they are nice tshirts, not pieces of crap. The thick ones are the crappy ones I find.


----------



## WIRENUT1 (May 10, 2011)

YUP.....NOTICED THAT TOO.....3 or 4 wash
es and its time to can it.........


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Good luck with it. Where are they locate?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't mean to be a dick but ....
Are they actually outfitters? Do they guide?
If not, it's not really an outfitters shirt and more like SL and the likes.


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

South al slayer you a friend of hunter?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

As a matter of fact I am.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> Don't mean to be a dick but ....
> Are they actually outfitters? Do they guide?
> If not, it's not really an outfitters shirt and more like SL and the likes.


You don't have to guide to be an outfitter. 

Outfitter-: a business providing equipment, supplies, and often trained guides (as for hunting trips)

That was from merriam-webster. Cabela's is an ''outfitter'' and they don't guide.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

You can get Calcutta tshirts at West Marine all day for $20. They are great quality and thick fabric that holds up a while. I like getting them and usually can keep them about a year before they fade out. This shirt design is pretty cool, a good representation of what a fisherman would see out here, but on $3 shirts. If its done on a better quality shirt I would love to buy some. Some folks might like the thinner material, just not for me!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

just a helpful comment....if your gonna start a business and have a logo that nobody else has and is specific to your company...why not make your own and not use images straight off google?


----------



## norris555 (Jun 22, 2009)

Please elaborate fisheye, can you provide link? thanks


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Hahahahaha I have made that comparison many times!


kinda like those "I'm a breeder" stickers that the women have on their suv's with the stick figure looking dad, mom, and step ladder kids.....


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

deeptracks said:


> kinda like those "i'm a breeder" stickers that the women have on their suv's with the stick figure looking dad, mom, and step ladder kids.....


lmao!


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> As a matter of fact I am.


Hell of a guy. I helped him with the promo video for SHCC


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I saw the best one of the "Breeder" stickers ever. Apparently there was a divorce and the driver had scratched off the husband. You could still see the outline from the glue but he'd been removed.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

rfh21 said:


> I saw the best one of the "Breeder" stickers ever. Apparently there was a divorce and the driver had scratched off the husband. You could still see the outline from the glue but he'd been removed.


I saw one on facebook like that with a hand written caption saying position available


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

norris555 said:


> Please elaborate fisheye, can you provide link? thanks


https://www.google.com/search?q=red...OQqwGiy4GACg&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=667

https://www.google.com/search?q=red...a1a9a48eeb9b0f&bpcl=35243188&biw=1366&bih=667


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Brutal.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=red...OQqwGiy4GACg&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=667
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=red...a1a9a48eeb9b0f&bpcl=35243188&biw=1366&bih=667


LoL

But Guy Harvey has nothing on these guys...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=red...OQqwGiy4GACg&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=667
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=red...a1a9a48eeb9b0f&bpcl=35243188&biw=1366&bih=667


I didn't come up with it so I don't know, but did you ever think they drew it based on an image already in existence? It's gonna be kind of hard to draw it from memory, just saying.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

Do they have pockets. If so, what side?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I didn't come up with it so I don't know, but did you ever think they drew it based on an image already in existence? It's gonna be kind of hard to draw it from memory, just saying.


why use somebody else's images? its not hard to sit down draw up a crude idea on a piece of paper and get with a designer looking for work and let them draw up something that is unique to their company not some random shit they found on google. Which leads to my next question....if they based their logo on google images how are they gonna design clothes? more google images


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

If it's a Comfort Colors brand Shirt it's worth $20. The others are junk and will fade/shrink in one wash.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> why use somebody else's images? its not hard to sit down draw up a crude idea on a piece of paper and get with a designer looking for work and let them draw up something that is unique to their company not some random shit they found on google. Which leads to my next question....if they based their logo on google images how are they gonna design clothes? more google images


I didn't see that same exact redfish tail outline so I'm not sure what you're referring to.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Ok so a couple buddies of mine have started a brand new clothing company called Bay N Bayou Outfitters. It is a company based right here in Mobile, AL. They have just opened up their website for orders on their first t-shirt! It is an awesome t-shirt and comes in longsleeves/shortsleeves as well as 5 or 6 different colors. They average about $20 which is very cheap for an outfitter's t-shirt. They will add a new shirt every couple of weeks so remember to check back! Here is a picture of the shirt. Be sure to check out all the colors on their website, as well as details on a brand new collegiate inshore championship for next year!
> 
> www.baynbayou.com





















those are just on the first page


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> why use somebody else's images? its not hard to sit down draw up a crude idea on a piece of paper and get with a designer looking for work and let them draw up something that is unique to their company not some random shit they found on google. Which leads to my next question....if they based their logo on google images how are they gonna design clothes? more google images


Completely understand what you're saying. A couple friends and myself attempted a clothing line (didn't get much into it) last year having some ideas thrown around as we were tired of the typical touristy "Perdido Key" shirts and crap. We came up with some ideas and did our best at drawing them ourselves and eventually went to a graphic designer to have a logo done by them. What turned us off was this particular company (local) kept the rights to the logo and whatever else they designed for us. Just didn't sit right with me especially if it took off. We decided ultimately to use a company online and their clip art / logos and mashed some together and just bought 20 of each design for friends and family. Had we went all out, for sure a good designer who would not keep the rights to what we had them design. I will gladly pay triple for a great logo design but no way in hell will I let them keep the rights and possibly make thousands off of my ideas later down the road... Just saying t shirt design and retail is not easy but somewhat easier if designing yourself with computer programs needed for the design. Some old buddies of mine started their own in Texas called Salt Water Soul. Not that flashy but kudos for them doing as much as possible by themselves and they are national now.


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

Guys,
I am one of the owners of Bay N Bayou outfitters. As far as the images of the shirts looking "thin" would like to explain that those are not actual photos of our shirts. They are just images off a design template that our printer uses to represent what the logo will look like on a shirt. I will explain the "outfitters" comment, we will have direct links with captains/guides in our area to help promote their business especially for those guides that may not have a lot of internet publicity. Our goal is to help the community and bring revenue back to our Gulf Coast. All of our products are and will be made locally. We are not just another "clothing" line or brand name, we are planning on bringing communities togehter through events and projects so that we can instill our heritage back into the younger generation. And another thing we will be hosting a collegiate redfish tournament next year which will help local marinas/resturants (chosen venues) generate revenue from pensacola to hopedale,la ( you can check out the rules/structure of the tournament on our page). I would also like to note that a profit margin will be donated to charitable causes in our area. Now as far as our logo goes, it our LOGO. We designed it. yes it was inspired by images, but what company doesn't make a logo/brand based off some image they have seen before? As far as a redfish tailing, you can google millions of photos, and even some photos of two different fish will look almost identical. so you can say what you would like about the logo. If you don't like our products don't buy them, but to bash a company before you truely know what they have to offer you and your community is shameful.

But hey for those that DO like us and would love to hear more about us... the first 3 ppl that pm will receive a promo code for any shirt at OUR COST. Aslo charter captains if you would like to be affiliated with us and hear what we can offer you, please pm me. Thanks for the questions and feel free to ask more.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

There is a generic redfish tail picture. I wouldn't be bashing him for having that picture. Honestly all the tails look the same, he captured a generic tail in his artwork. It's distinct and people can tell it's a redfish... I don't think you can ask for nothing more!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

blkwtr said:


> Do they have pockets. If so, what side?


Pocket on left side if you're wearing it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

FishFighter92 said:


> There is a generic redfish tail picture. I wouldn't be bashing him for having that picture. Honestly all the tails look the same, he captured a generic tail in his artwork. It's distinct and people can tell it's a redfish... I don't think you can ask for nothing more!


my point was if your a clothing company you have to show your creativity, make people wanna buy your shirts and not use a plain generic image. Look at the Hooked line of clothing. They incorporated fish into skulls. People dont see plain and generic. They see flashy and creative....why you think guy harvey got popular?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a "point", you don't like it, don't buy it!! How bout that!? Guy wants to try to make a little money on an idea?, good on him! Yep, he needs 42 experts on his business. If they sell, they sell...if they don't, they don't.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Here's a "point", you don't like it, don't buy it!! How bout that!? Guy wants to try to make a little money on an idea?, good on him! Yep, he needs 42 experts on his business. If they sell, they sell...if they don't, they don't.


here is another point...its called constructive criticism...the shirts are plain with no phone number, website, or anything....how am i suppose to know what they are promoting?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

reel_dedicated said:


> .......... Now as far as our logo goes, it our LOGO. We designed it. yes it was inspired by images, but what company doesn't make a logo/brand based off some image they have seen before?.....


As a photographer I need to say something, not saying you directly did it but you implied it in your above statement.
ALL photographs are automatically copyrighted from the moment you press the shutter, if someone uses them without express written permission it is copyright infringement and against the law. This includes re-posting them on the internet from somewhere else off the internet you found. It also includes an artist seeing your photo somewhere and doing an artists rendition of it for logos, artwork etc. 

All of my images have my copyright included on the image when posted on the web, although by law it is not required. 
Here's where that gets interesting.............if you copy that photo in a drawing or for use elsewhere and the copyright is not included the fines go up enormously as it shows intent to steal.

Something to keep in mind as you go about designing more of your product, most photographers will allow use such as yours for a reasonable fee.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> here is another point...its called constructive criticism...the shirts are plain with no phone number, website, or anything....how am i suppose to know what they are promoting?


The website is listed under the logo on the shirt. It's pretty clear...might wanna pay attention before the ''constructive criticism.''


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

www.baynbayou.com That it??


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> my point was if your a clothing company you have to show your creativity, make people wanna buy your shirts and not use a plain generic image. Look at the Hooked line of clothing. They incorporated fish into skulls. People dont see plain and generic. They see flashy and creative....why you think guy harvey got popular?


Why did hooked incorporate skulls into fishing? That's retarded. Do dead people's heads have anything to do with catching fish? While it may be original, I'm going to say that no one has done it before because it doesn't make any damn sense. 

A redfish tail is a redfish tail. I've seen thousands of them in the bayou, and guess what? They all look similar! Would you call it original and buy it if instead of the spot on the tail it was a skull because that's hardcore? Designs are not always going to please everyone; but do you have to bash a guy on a public forum when he's trying to do good for the community? 

And Guy Harvey? What a sell out! He made BCS National Championship t-shirts last year. Enough said. But I suppose if you saw enough people wearing them you'd buy Affliction or TapOut fishing gear as well... Some people...

On a positive note, to those of you who designed the shirts and started the company - congrats. I look forward to spending money on your products to pump money back into our fishing community, being that I frequently fish and hunt from Hopedale, LA to Pensacola. Good luck guys.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

beeritself said:


> Why did hooked incorporate skulls into fishing? That's retarded. Do dead people's heads have anything to do with catching fish? While it may be original, I'm going to say that no one has done it before because it doesn't make any damn sense.
> 
> A redfish tail is a redfish tail. I've seen thousands of them in the bayou, and guess what? They all look similar! Would you call it original and buy it if instead of the spot on the tail it was a skull because that's hardcore? Designs are not always going to please everyone; but do you have to bash a guy on a public forum when he's trying to do good for the community?
> 
> ...


its all about sellability!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Love me some Hooked!!! so dont be bashing there stuff. There very original and thats what draws people to there clothing. There not guy harvey, or salt life. They are Hooked! I hope you do well with you clothing line and it dont look half bad but you need something new and fresh if you wanna make a impact. yea people will buy your shirt but when someone walks by and see that shirts there not gonna go damn thats bad ass. now this is!! oh and if anyone is looking to purchase some Hooked Carpe Diem clothing check out www.hookednation.com


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for all that have posted, constructive or not. No hard feelings towards anyone that has bashed or maybe misunderstood what we are standing for. I understand you will never make everyone happy and im fine with that. I also believe simplicity is sometimes the better option. If any one would like to check us out, our website is www.baynbayou.com you can also like us on facebook at "Bay N Bayou Outfitters LLC". We currently have a calender photo contest going on as well as new shirts coming out soon. 

P.S. i have 1 promo code left waiting.. so if you would like a shirt at our cost pm me.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Advice*

Remove the website from the shirt. Ill take two if they are like Redzone material cloth


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

ill still give your facebook a like though!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

There are new shirts up!! They have new colors and they also have shirts up with the middle bay lighthouse!!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

bbarton13 said:


> Love me some Hooked!!! so dont be bashing there stuff. There very original and thats what draws people to there clothing. There not guy harvey, or salt life. They are Hooked! I hope you do well with you clothing line and it dont look half bad but you need something new and fresh if you wanna make a impact. yea people will buy your shirt but when someone walks by and see that shirts there not gonna go damn thats bad ass. now this is!! oh and if anyone is looking to purchase some Hooked Carpe Diem clothing check out www.hookednation.com




looks like alexander mcqueen clothing but with fish to me!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)



?MEGA said:


> bbarton13 said:
> 
> 
> > Love me some Hooked!!! so dont be bashing there stuff. There very original and thats what draws people to there clothing. There not guy harvey, or salt life. They are Hooked! I hope you do well with you clothing line and it dont look half bad but you need something new and fresh if you wanna make a impact. yea people will buy your shirt but when someone walks by and see that shirts there not gonna go damn thats bad ass. now this is!! oh and if anyone is looking to purchase some Hooked Carpe Diem clothing check out www.hookednation.com
> ...


Well i had to google who that was lol thats wierd that you know about that. Lol


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> 
> 
> Well i had to google who that was lol thats wierd that you know about that. Lol




LOL. Weird? I prefer eccentric. I have a lot of his stuff, makes some real unique s#@! 

such as oxblood leather wallet....




PS SORRY OP for the derail! Good luck on your business venture, haters gonna hate!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Randy M said:


> As a photographer I need to say something, not saying you directly did it but you implied it in your above statement.
> ALL photographs are automatically copyrighted from the moment you press the shutter, if someone uses them without express written permission it is copyright infringement and against the law. This includes re-posting them on the internet from somewhere else off the internet you found. It also includes an artist seeing your photo somewhere and doing an artists rendition of it for logos, artwork etc.
> 
> All of my images have my copyright included on the image when posted on the web, although by law it is not required.
> ...


Do you also own the tail of each redfish God placed in our waters, or is it just the one you snapped a photo of.... is the redfish entitled to any royalties?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Thats a cool wallet


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Haters gonna hate. Red tails are everywhere. And I would assume the skulls were inspired by pirate flags. Seeing as they sailed ships on the water and you have to go on the water to fish not an absurd concept. Hooked also has some cool looking designs. The clothing isn't my style but the Carpe Diem logo is pretty bad ass


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Burnt Drag said:


> Do you also own the tail of each redfish God placed in our waters, or is it just the one you snapped a photo of.... is the redfish entitled to any royalties?


Funny the way you think! I never said that I took that picture! I was merely stating that many people think because they see something on the internet that it is free and they can use it how they want!

Being the DICK that you are and your attitude I have no doubt that you are one of the worst offenders in media theft.

I was trying to give some friendly advice as the owner implied that their design copied some things they saw on the net. Because of the rampant theft of digital property the DMCA came about and depending on the case very stiff penalties can be handed out.

At the very least hosting companies will pull down websites that have infractions as they don't want the publicity or to be involved in the lawsuit.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Randy M said:


> Funny the way you think! I never said that I took that picture! I was merely stating that many people think because they see something on the internet that it is free and they can use it how they want!
> 
> Being the DICK that you are and your attitude I have no doubt that you are one of the worst offenders in media theft.
> 
> ...


Don't put your shit on the internet if you don't want someone using it.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Don't put your shit on the internet if you don't want someone using it.



And don't leave your boat in the water if you don't want people "using" things on it or leave your things in your yard or house if you don't want people "using" it!

I can't begin to count the number of threads here about how people hate a thief. 
I guess stealing ain't stealing when you're the one doing the stealing!

Your signature:
"Every man's life ends the same way. It is only the details of how he lived and how he died that distinguish one man from another."

I see you don't really believe that, but it does sound cool though!


----------



## boatfan77 (Nov 14, 2013)

**

cool but not quality shirt


----------

